# Reignwolf



## Silent Otto (Sep 2, 2012)

aka Jordan Cook

tone for days...
plays like his hair's on fire and the devil biting his ass
strap on yr seatbelts and check it:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gJo5ieZeXcg


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kyRcD6w8_hY

toss your Boss OD, get a kick-drum instead!
canada rocks:rockon2:


----------



## keto (May 23, 2006)

Is he from Saskatchewan?


----------



## Voxguy76 (Aug 23, 2006)

Wow...that was awesome


----------



## dodgechargerfan (Mar 22, 2006)

Damn. That's great.


----------



## hollowbody (Jan 15, 2008)

I totally forgot about this cat! I saw a vid of him (at some outdoor festival???) a couple years back and thought he was great! Thanks for posting this!


----------



## Option1 (May 26, 2012)

Wild. First song sounds very Black Rebel Motorcycle Club-ish.

Neil


----------



## Stratin2traynor (Sep 27, 2006)

Cool. Enjoyed that clip. thanks


----------



## hardasmum (Apr 23, 2008)

HOLY SHIT! 

Please excuse my sudden outburst of profanity. Thanks for sharing. This blew me away, amazing how captivating one guy can be with a guitar and a kick drum.

There are a couple folks around here that think good music stopped in 1983. They need to watch this.


----------



## hardasmum (Apr 23, 2008)

Just learned he's a Canuck. I feel really behind discovering this guy.


----------



## hardasmum (Apr 23, 2008)

Dang his album "Seven Deadly Sins" was a bit of a disappointment. There are a couple tracks I like but nothing that sounds like the performance linked above. Much of it sounds generic MOR / Alternative, not the edge of your seat stuff of his that I like. One song sounds like Blind Melon. Blech!  

The LP is from 2010 though, so maybe it's just dated for him.


----------



## zerorez (Jul 4, 2008)

Just saw Reignwolf, fantastic opening band at the Sabbath show. I really like Jordan's guitar playing and raw gritty style, look forward to a album coming out soon. Great to see a new Canadian band starting to catch on.


----------



## keto (May 23, 2006)

keto said:


> Is he from Saskatchewan?


So, yeah, this guy I'm pretty sure is the same guy who was a child prodigy blues guy, playing Blues on Broadway in Saskatoon back in the 90's. He's totally changed his look and sound.

Found it. From this article http://www.seattlemet.com/arts-and-...e-legend-of-reignwolf-jordan-cook-august-2012

"At age two Cook picked up his first guitar, his dad’s Fender Stratocaster. “It was just the next toy I could stomp on,” he said. His father saw a spark and bought his son a size-appropriate axe. By age five, Cook was playing afternoon jam sessions at the local blues club; by nine, he was touring western Canada with his band of elementary school friends. Dad was the chauffeur and de facto manager, securing permits so his underage son could play in bars. “He helped start everything—not only gave me music, but was the guy helping make it happen, ya know? ’Cause otherwise we’d just be kids playing in the basement,” Cook said, his voice wavering for a moment. His father died of a heart attack four years ago; Cook calls making music the “gift he left me.”

I saw him a few times back in the day.


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

I like it. Reminds me a lot of the first time I saw Big Sugar.


----------



## WCGill (Mar 27, 2009)

keto said:


> So, yeah, this guy I'm pretty sure is the same guy who was a child prodigy blues guy, playing Blues on Broadway in Saskatoon back in the 90's. He's totally changed his look and sound.
> 
> Found it. From this article http://www.seattlemet.com/arts-and-...e-legend-of-reignwolf-jordan-cook-august-2012
> 
> ...


Indeed he is, caught him a few times at Bud's on Broadway when he was a wee tadpole and the Strat was bigger than he was. Very entertaining.


----------



## Macki (Jun 14, 2010)

I heard them on a Q podcast last winter. They really took me by surprise (in a good way) - this kinda heavy fuzzed out blues. Really liked the song and they sound/look like they would be awesome to see live.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dV18dLW_EPg


----------



## 4345567 (Jun 26, 2008)

________________


----------

